# need different Avery labels



## winemaker81 (Jan 27, 2022)

In October 2020 I ordered 100 sheets of Avery Surface Safe White Film for Signs, each sheet has six 3-1/3" x 4" labels. I love this media as when printed with a laser printer, the labels do not smudge or run, and peel off the bottle very easily. It was a bit pricy compared to other media, but the benefits made it worth it.

I went to order another box, and the price literally doubled! Wow!

Now I'm on the hunt for an alternative ...


----------



## salcoco (Jan 27, 2022)

try onlinelabels.com they have pre-glued labels and software to help design.


----------



## winemaker81 (Jan 27, 2022)

@salcoco, this is a great tip. Thanks!

I won't know about quality until I get the the order, but this is about 60% of the old price for Avery.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 7, 2022)

I ordered 100 sheets of 0L150WS labels from onlinelabels.com, which is six 4x3.33" labels per sheet. This was about 30% of the price for similar Avery labels. I printed labels today and am VERY pleased.

Note that these are laser printer labels -- they are glossy and will not print well in an inkjet.


----------



## Jim Welch (Apr 7, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I ordered 100 sheets of 0L150WS labels from onlinelabels.com, which is six 4x3.33" labels per sheet. This was about 30% of the price for similar Avery labels. I printed labels today and am VERY pleased.
> 
> Note that these are laser printer labels -- they are glossy and will not print well in an inkjet.


I'm curious about these. Do the Avery labels you were using come off easily with little or no residue? How do these compare in that respect with the Avery labels you were using?


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 7, 2022)

Jim Welch said:


> I'm curious about these. Do the Avery labels you were using come off easily with little or no residue? How do these compare in that respect with the Avery labels you were using?


The Avery comes off with no residue. I don't know about the new ones, but I'm guessing they do as well.


----------



## Bmd2k1 (Apr 9, 2022)

I use the Avery 94252 Matte White w/Sure Feed laser labels. About $28 for 100 sheets...4 labels per sheet.

4" x 3" Blank Rectangle Labels, Print to the Edge | Avery 

Removal has been great come re-use time!


Cheers!


----------



## hawkwing (Apr 9, 2022)

I just saw that uline has labels at a low cost.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 9, 2022)

Bmd2k1 said:


> Removal has been great come re-use time!


ABSOLUTELY!!! I love being able to simply peel the label and rinse in hot water. Later I run bottles through an Oxyclean bath, rinse twice, and dry before storage.



hawkwing said:


> I just saw that uline has labels at a low cost.


Good. The more resources, the better!

I was printing labels at work, but have been WFH for 2+ years, so I'm printing at Staples. I'm looking into a personal color laser printer, and need to compare the printing cost to Staples, although the convenience of having a printer is huge. I have an 8 yo inkjet that is showing its age, and never produced the quality. Its replacement will be a laser printer, although I may go B&W if the color is not cost effective (thinking usage costs, not just printer cost).


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 9, 2022)

I’ve been using Online Labels, matte finish- cheapest. They wash off easily with no residue. They stick well too. I may spring for better quality when I’m ready for more.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 20, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I ordered 100 sheets of 0L150WS labels from onlinelabels.com, which is six 4x3.33" labels per sheet. This was about 30% of the price for similar Avery labels. I printed labels today and am VERY pleased.


I discovered these labels don't peel off like the Avery labels I was using. I peeled the coated layer off, soaked the remainder in hot water for about 10 minutes, and the remainder came off fairly easily. As much as I like the Avery, these are 1/3 the price, so I'll keep using them.


----------



## ratflinger (May 20, 2022)

The OL2547WR are peel-offs


----------



## winemaker81 (May 20, 2022)

ratflinger said:


> The OL2547WR are peel-offs


Thanks for the tip. The last 2 characters indicate the label material -- the part # for the 4" x 3.33" labels I use in Removable White Matte is OL150WR.

I like the glossy appearance of the White Gloss Laser. Are your labels waterproof?


----------



## ratflinger (May 22, 2022)

No they are not Bryan. The matte is okay, but I may look for a glossy label next time, just to see the difference. I like the larger label as my labels tend to be 'busy'. I have noticed that with much handling the toner will start to come off the label. Fine for what I do, but not in a commercial setting. I'm using a Brother color laser but ink jet might perform better.

After a quick search it looks like the the matte finish is the only one available as a removable - disappointing.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 22, 2022)

ratflinger said:


> No they are not Bryan


Thanks for the info!

I really like the Avery, but the price has gone up too much. I can live with the ones in using now.

Glossy labels and a laser printer make a huge difference. My 8 yo inkjet is acting up. I'm thinking a personal color laser will replace it.


----------



## Kross (May 22, 2022)

ratflinger said:


> No they are not Bryan. The matte is okay, but I may look for a glossy label next time, just to see the difference. I like the larger label as my labels tend to be 'busy'. I have noticed that with much handling the toner will start to come off the label. Fine for what I do, but not in a commercial setting. I'm using a Brother color laser but ink jet might perform better.
> 
> After a quick search it looks like the the matte finish is the only one available as a removable - disappointing.


I’m personally not a fan of the glossy labels anyway. I think the matte ones look better.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 22, 2022)

Kross said:


> I’m personally not a fan of the glossy labels anyway. I think the matte ones look better.


In my cellar, the matte labels don't hold up as well, nor does anything printed on an ink jet. The humidity varies from season to season, and after a year or 3 the labels don't look as good.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (May 23, 2022)

I print my labels with an ink jet printer then I coat them with an acrylic sealer called Mod Podge, gloss or matt finish. However, the largest carboy I bottled once was 5 gallons, all the rest have been 3 or 1 gallon runs.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 23, 2022)

mikewatkins727 said:


> I print my labels with an ink jet printer then I coat them with an acrylic sealer called Mod Podge, gloss or matt finish. However, the largest carboy I bottled once was 5 gallons, all the rest have been 3 or 1 gallon runs.


I typically make 5 to 15 gallon batches, plus I'm quite sure that I'm lazier than you.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jul 6, 2022)

winemaker81 said:


> I ordered 100 sheets of 0L150WS labels from onlinelabels.com, which is six 4x3.33" labels per sheet. This was about 30% of the price for similar Avery labels. I printed labels today and am VERY pleased.
> 
> Note that these are laser printer labels -- they are glossy and will not print well in an inkjet.


What is your finding with the residue from the onlinelabels.com labels?


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 6, 2022)

Snafflebit said:


> What is your finding with the residue from the onlinelabels.com labels?


They do not remove easily like the Avery labels. However, soaking in hot water for 5 minutes softens the glue and they come off cleanly with a bit of rubbing. Given the they are 1/3 the price of the Avery, I'll buy 'em again.


----------



## Snafflebit (Jul 7, 2022)

Bmd2k1 said:


> I use the Avery 94252 Matte White w/Sure Feed laser labels. About $28 for 100 sheets...4 labels per sheet.
> 
> 4" x 3" Blank Rectangle Labels, Print to the Edge | Avery
> 
> ...


These labels are paper-based. Do they remove easily without tearing? I assume you are not soaking first.


----------



## montanarick (Jul 7, 2022)

I use Blank Sheet Labels from sheetlabels.com

3.75" x 4.75" (SL571)

Removable White Polyester Weatherproof (for laser printers) (RXW)

4 labels per sheet

8.5" x 11" sheet

there is no residue whatsoever and labels can be removed to readjust placement too


----------



## winemaker81 (Jul 7, 2022)

montanarick said:


> I use Blank Sheet Labels from sheetlabels.com
> 
> 3.75" x 4.75" (SL571)
> 
> ...


I use 6/sheet. The Removable White Polyester Weatherproof are about twice the price of the ones I last purchased, and half the price of the Avery. When I'm low on labels, I'll consider these


----------

